# Joshsdragonz Frog Room...



## JoshsDragonz

Hello everyone,

I figured I would start a page to act as a collective area for pics of my tanks. I will add photos on this page over time. 

Here is a link to my display build housing a 180 gallon and two 20 tall tanks.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...0-gallon-viv-build-plus-two-20-gal-verts.html

These three tanks house D. azureus, D. tinc. "Bakhuis" and D. leucomelas "Fine Spot"

Some quick pics of those tanks.

The 180



The whole display. 



Here is a link to my display build housing two 95 gallon tanks and two 18x18x24 Exo Terra tanks.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/94864-my-new-four-tank-display-unit.html.


----------



## showjet95

Wow, impressive and so clean. Moar pics! oh...WITH the frogs too


----------



## LizardLicker

That 180 makes me really sad because I have spent a lot of money, but nothing I have made looks anything like that. 

Really amazing design... My favorite by a long shot.


----------



## Mike1980

Looks very clean and sophisticated. Awsome!


----------



## therizman2

Looks awesome, how about some closeups of some of the plants?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I will get some on here today Mike... There are a ton of pics in the 180 build but it's a long thread...lol.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Ok I guess I will start posting up some pics!

First up is some of the frogs 

Fine Spot leucs


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Next up the azureus


----------



## JoshsDragonz

El Cope auratus


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Here a bunch of foliage shots. 

Begonia U496


Nautilocalyx forgetii





Dryopteris sp. 



Peperomia japonica and some Java moss



Neoregelia lilliputiana x pauciflora


----------



## JoshsDragonz

A bunch of wider foliage shots


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Here are the azureus and Bakhuis tanks when they were first set up... I need to get some new pics of them since they have started to grow in.

Bakhuis tank



azureus tank


----------



## VenomR00

Beautiful tanks.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Some Ceratopteris thalictroides and Java moss at the waters edge..(I have done some changes with substrate in the water portion since this pic)



Dryopteris sp.



Begonia manaus


----------



## JoshsDragonz

The water portion of the 180 gallon.



And some of the inhabitants


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Green Sipaliwini froglets 







Fine Spot's


----------



## therizman2

Awesome pictures!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

therizman2 said:


> Awesome pictures!


Thanks Mike!... The plants I picked up from you at Tinley will be going into the new builds.


----------



## frograck

Wow!
Great taste in plants and frogs... Great photography, and great tanks!


----------



## rigel10

Wonderful pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## showjet95

This tank puts all others to shame. I dont even wanna know how much time and money went into it lol, Id be overwhelmed for sure!


----------



## eos

Looking great as usual man. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Nightlife

Awesome pictures. Love the plants. The colors are amazing. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Keister

Great collection!!! Those vivs look fantastic!


----------



## goof901

JoshsDragonz said:


>


What is the tiny plant that is growing among the mosses? your vivs look great btw!!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

It's Peperomia prostrata.


----------



## buckeyedartfrogs

Love the "fine spot" Leucs... Awesome viv


----------



## grantska

Amazing pics! Im a big fan of the water feature in the 180. What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## kitcolebay

Spectacular job on the stand! Beautiful frogs! Amazing photos! Stunning vivs! Running out of adjectives...!

You know I'm a fan Josh! Very jealous of your talent! Thanks for sharing!

-Chris


----------



## JoshsDragonz

grantska said:


> Amazing pics! Im a big fan of the water feature in the 180. What kind of camera are you using?


I'm using a Nikon D7000, with various lenses.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Thanks everyone for the compliments! I can't wait to get to work on the new display!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I did some trimming this morning and moved a few plants...

Here is a FTS.


----------



## Djturna4thakidz

Really nice big tank! What are the dimensions of the 180 gal? Do you like having a viv that big? How many frogs are in there? All the same locale?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

A few more pics.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Djturna4thakidz said:


> Really nice big tank! What are the dimensions of the 180 gal? Do you like having a viv that big? How many frogs are in there? All the same locale?


I love having a tank this big. I have always liked big displays. 

The tanks dimensions are 72x24x25.

The tank houses 6 "Fine Spot" D. leucomelas, along with a few species of fish, shrimp and snails in the water portion.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

A quick shot of the 180 and two 20 talls.  Now to get to work on the new display unit.


----------



## Gocubs

Beautiful. Did you make the stand?


----------



## oldlady25715

Badazzz setup! Lecucs are in heaven!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Gocubs said:


> Beautiful. Did you make the stand?


Yea I made the stand and hood.


----------



## mkitchen

Glad you bumped this thread with the update. I must have missed it last month. I really enjoyed looking through all the great photos. Nice to have a lot of good plant pics. Great stuff, I look forward to seeing more in the future.


----------



## Gocubs

How do yyou control tthe heat from the lights in the cabinet? What kind of pump do you use for the water feature? I'm a month or to late lol sorry.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

The cabinet has intake and exhaust fans to control heat. This is the current pump that I am using for the 180: Taam Rio (Rio+) Powerhead/Pump

I had a larger pump in the sump but it was too powerful and I had to keep it turned down. So I went with a smaller pump to not waste as much power consumption.


----------



## Gocubs

What power fans? That's my last question I promise!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Have you heard any calling yet Josh?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

No calling that I have heard.. I just got back from vac. 

I'm using two 80mm fans in the cabinet and also two 80mm fans in the hood along with some passive vents also.


----------



## kitcolebay

Welcome back! Looking forward to watching your next build! Of course, I'm still in love with your 180 and fine spots!

-Chris


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Just picked up 4 banded leucs thanks to Snakemanvet!


----------



## kitcolebay

JoshsDragonz said:


> Just picked up 4 banded leucs thanks to Snakemanvet!


Congrads! I'm glad to hear that worked out! Looking forward to seeing pics!

-Chris


----------



## mollbern

JoshsDragonz said:


>


Speechless.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET

Nice meeting you Josh,I am glad the frogs are going to a great home.


----------



## EverettC

mollbern said:


> Speechless.


Ditto. Does anyone know what vine that is in the center of the picture?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Are you referring to the one on the back wall? If so, that plant is Marcgravia rectiflora


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Just picked up some supplies to start the new builds. I will get some pics up of the new Banded Leucs here soon. I can't wait to get going in these new builds!


----------



## Dart_Man

Hey Josh, Amazing tanks I must say! Really a job well done all around. Also, your pictures are extremely nice, good quality and subjects in each shot....beats the hell outta my shoddy IPhone pics! haha. 

I am also just about a week or 2 away from purchasing some frogs of my own, and since you happen to have a few that I am considereing, I figured I would shoot you a question. I am between D.tincs and D.Leucs but am undecided from there (I would also consider others if needed). I have a 26 gal bowfront with a fairly large water feature (thread named "My First Viv!!" if you want to see pics to get a better idea) and I really wanted to try to have 4-5 frogs in there. I am concerned that tincs may be too agressive with each other but those are my first choice. Someone suggested Leucs to me and after learned a bit more about them, they may be a better fit when considering my tank layout (space, water feature, climbable areas, projected number of frogs etc) So I was wondering if you had any advice for me. I am pretty new to the hobby but have really had a passion develope quickly and want to make the right choices. I think suggestion of number of frogs per species and your suggestion of which my be more appropriate. If you would give me your 2 sense on any of this or anything else, it would go a long way. Sorry this post got so long. 

Again, AWESOME VIVS AND PICS!!! Subscribed


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Here is a pic of one of the new Guyana "Banded" Leucs. The other three went and hid as soon as I put them in the quarantine tank. I will get more pics later.


----------



## mollbern

!! Love those front legs... 

Can't wait to see your future builds. 
I've been silent on this forum until very recently, but I've been following your 180 gallon build since the beginning. Love your work.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

mollbern said:


> !! Love those front legs...
> 
> Can't wait to see your future builds.
> I've been silent on this forum until very recently, but I've been following your 180 gallon build since the beginning. Love your work.


Thanks for following!


----------



## kitcolebay

Love the Banded Leucs Josh! Very nice pic!

-Chris


----------



## EverettC

JoshsDragonz said:


> Are you referring to the one on the back wall? If so, that plant is Marcgravia rectiflora


Yep, thank you!


----------



## rigel10

Banded leuc are my favorite leuc! Very nice frogs...


----------



## Julio

pretty amazing setup!!


----------



## Brian317

Very impressive! Beautiful frogs


----------



## JoshsDragonz

A couple frog pics for today


----------



## usctom

JoshsDragonz said:


> A couple frog pics for today


Amazing pics. Is the second one a green sip.


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

Very nice. I like the clean, look that makes it look like a decoration to the room and not just a tank or two. Good job.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

usctom said:


> Amazing pics. Is the second one a green sip.


Yes it's a green sip


----------



## usctom

JoshsDragonz said:


> Yes it's a green sip


I love that they are so different then most of the other morphs with green instead of the yellow.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Some random pics today.

Begonia sp.



Begonia sp.



Begonia chloroneura



Some Neo.'s in the 180



Green Sip.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I was finally able to procure a cutting of Marcgravia sintenisii, after hunting for this for a long time.. I want to give a BIG thanks to Jim! 

This is a lot bigger than M. rectiflora.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Banded leucs 





I call this.... RUN!


----------



## mora

what do you have for lighting.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

mora said:


> what do you have for lighting.


On which tank?... I currently use CFL's on the smaller tanks and a mix of T5HO and CFL's on the big tanks.


----------



## mollbern

JoshsDragonz said:


> Yes it's a green sip


Wow. BEAUTIFUL green sip. May I ask where you got them?


----------



## kitcolebay

Love the Banded Leucs! Beautiful pics of those guys Josh! 

I hope they breed for ya! 

-Chris


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

mollbern said:


> Wow. BEAUTIFUL green sip. May I ask where you got them?


Yours truly


----------



## amazonangel

Wow, your tanks are AMAZING. I love how you have 3 in one stand


----------



## suztor

How old is your 180? 

How do you keep algae from growing over your moss? I have that problem.

Holy crud thats a lot of plants! Great color combos!

How do you get your vines to be so viney?


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoshsDragonz

suztor said:


> How old is your 180?
> 
> How do you keep algae from growing over your moss? I have that problem.
> 
> Holy crud thats a lot of plants! Great color combos!
> 
> How do you get your vines to be so viney?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


The 180 has been up and running since late August last year. And as far as the vines go, I just give them good light and water and they do their thing lol.


----------



## suztor

Thats it! Man im doing something wrong. 

What about the java moss how do you keep the algae from growing all over it and making it look gross?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoshsDragonz

suztor said:


> Thats it! Man im doing something wrong.
> 
> What about the java moss how do you keep the algae from growing all over it and making it look gross?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


I don't have an algae problem in this tank. I had a bit of a fight with a cyanobacteria outbreak in the water portion... but I now dose every other day with Seachem Excel and that has knocked that out... It also makes the aquatic plants grow very nice!


----------



## Mitch

Beautiful vivs, great work!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

The Bulbophyllum biflorum in my 180 gal. viv is getting ready to bloom! I'm excited as this is the first of my orchids in this viv to go into bloom.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I did some cleaning on some of the frog tanks today so I snapped a few pics. 

Here is the azureus tank.



A shot of one of the azureus.



The bakhius tank. It still has some filling in to do on the background.



Here is one of the bakhuis... These guys tend to be shy for me. They are starting to get a little bolder. It's hard to get a good pic, as they usually hide.



Here is a cool no ID aroid in the azureus tank.



And lastly one of the green sip froglets.


----------



## suztor

Cool my bakhuis are super bold. Like jump onto my hand when im working in there bold.



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SNAKEMANVET

Hey Josh,just checking to see how the banded luecs are doing,tanks are looking great.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

SNAKEMANVET said:


> Hey Josh,just checking to see how the banded luecs are doing,tanks are looking great.


They are doing great... They are becoming a lot more bold. I normally see 2-3 of them out and about at any given time.


----------



## frogwatcher

Josh your vivs are sone of the nicest ive seen.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Fine Spot on look out duty for FOOD!!! lol


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Getting closer to full bloom


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I got some new frogs in today! A group of 5 Orange A. galactonotus. Here are a few pics of them


----------



## kitcolebay

Beautiful Josh! I like the Galacs!

-Chris


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Sneak peak at the new display unit!  

I still have quite a bit of work left to do to the stand and the tanks.


----------



## Sea-Agg09

Can you ID these plants in your viv? I got them circled. Thanks for your help!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Hey no offense dude but you may wanna look for a new hobby.... Your Vivs and building skills are horrible.... Lol obviously joking, everything looks legit as balls!


----------



## B-NICE

Very vibrant...


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Sea-Agg09 said:


> Can you ID these plants in your viv? I got them circled. Thanks for your help!



The plants you ask are as follows:

1. Biophytum sp.
2. Marcgravia rectiflora (circled in blue)
3. Selaginella kraussiana variegatus aka "Frosty Fern"

On the last pic nothing is circled.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Sea-Agg09

JoshsDragonz said:


> The plants you ask are as follows:
> 
> 1. Biophytum sp.
> 2. Marcgravia rectiflora (circled in blue)
> 3. Selaginella kraussiana variegatus aka "Frosty Fern"
> 
> On the last pic nothing is circled.
> 
> I hope this helps!


Thanks for the ID's. I somewhat assumed the flowers were from the vine in the last pic, but I could be wrong. I was focusing on the flower.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Ahhh... Well the vine and flower are Columnea "Carnival"


----------



## rigel10

JoshsDragonz said:


> Sneak peak at the new display unit!
> 
> I still have quite a bit of work left to do to the stand and the tanks.


Really nice! This picture makes me think of a natural museum, with display cases and dioramas. Congrats and... more pics, thanks!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

A couple pics of the Orange galacts







I thought this was kind of cool...


----------



## TheCoop

What camera are ya using?


----------



## Elliot

Can I also ask what line those Galacts are from? The black seems super deep. Maybe that is also just the picture quality.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

TheCoop said:


> What camera are ya using?


I shoot with a Nikon D7000... That was taken with a Tokina 100mm macro lens.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Elliot said:


> Can I also ask what line those Galacts are from? The black seems super deep. Maybe that is also just the picture quality.


The blacks are that dark. The lines are Nabors x Under the Canopy (Jane Brown).


----------



## JoshsDragonz

A few more pics from this morning


----------



## JoshsDragonz

A few others...


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Some more frog pics from this morning. 

Bakhuis 



El Cope



Azureus



Fine Spot


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Awesome photos! You sure those are fine spots


----------



## JoshsDragonz

New arrivals this morning... Southern R. variabilis.

A big thanks to Chris! (Tuckinrim8) 

The first out...


Southern variabilis by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


DSC_2994 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


DSC_2997 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## whitethumb

love them. how many did you get?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

A group of 5


----------



## rigel10

I love them. If I had room, I could not decide between variabilis or sirensis Highland.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I got the exo's planted in the new display unit.  I will get some better pics. I just snapped these this morning after getting them planted. I should have the 95's finished by Tuesday hopefully!

The left houses my Green Sips and the right my Southern variabilis.

These pics were taken under the morning/evening lights.


DSC_3003 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


DSC_2999 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


DSC_2998 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## rigel10

Morning-evening lights? I would like to do the same. Can you give me some input about lights and timing?


----------



## kitcolebay

Those look great Josh!

-Chris


----------



## JoshsDragonz

rigel10 said:


> Morning-evening lights? I would like to do the same. Can you give me some input about lights and timing?


I have stages of lights on all my tanks. On these exo's I use four 26 watt (100w equivalent) CFL's on each tank. Two come on @ 7am and stay on until 7pm. At 10am the second two come on and stay on until 5pm.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Some of the Southern variabilis out exploring their new tank. 


Southern variabilis by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


Southern variabilis by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## RichardA

Very nice! 

I am eager to get into our house before too long so I can do some big builds again.


----------



## rigel10

Thank you very much. I would like to do the same simulating midday with more lights. Very nice your variabilis!

P.S: I'd like to see a pic of the vivs with all lights on to compare the differences.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Ok I got the initial planting done on the 95's. There will be tweaking over the months to get everything in it's happy spot. 

But here are some quick pics! 


Orange galact tank...


DSC_3023 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

El Cope tank...


DSC_3025 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

Both tanks...


DSC_3027 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

The whole unit 


DSC_3029 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## RichardA

Looking great! Looking forward to the fill in shots and of course the frogs!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Super clean!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Two of the inhabitants in their new digs...


DSC_3031 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


DSC_3039 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Some new arrivals this morning. 6 new fine spot leucs and 4 Green sips. A big thanks to my buddy Troy! (RedEyeTroyFrog)

I will be growing up the Fine Spots to add to my 180 gal for a total of 12 in there.


DSC_3051 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I did some major trimming on the 180 today... It's still a jungle lol. The leucs have started calling so I added a few more huts and petri dishes. 

Anyhow here are a few pics. 


DSC_3065 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


DSC_3066 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


DSC_3069 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## RichardA

Looking great! Such an awesome set up


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Another update  

We have ordered 5 new tanks from Jason @ Protean. We will be getting them in September along with a 240 gallon tank for a new display build to finish out the frog room. More updates on that to follow.


----------



## kitcolebay

JoshsDragonz said:


> Another update
> 
> We have ordered 5 new tanks from Jason @ Protean. We will be getting them in September along with a 240 gallon tank for a new display build to finish out the frog room. More updates on that to follow.


Bastard! 

Oops, I mean congrats buddy! (Did I mention envy?)

Very cool! Very excited for ya! I'm going to have to make a trip down to TN next year to check out that frog room!

-Chris


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Your welcome down anytime Chris!


----------



## rigel10

Why your glasses are always clean and my always dirty? And your photos in technicolor, my daguerreotype?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

rigel10 said:


> Why your glasses are always clean and my always dirty? And your photos in technicolor, my daguerreotype?


Hahaha! Well my glass isn't always this clean. I try and keep it clean though. As far as the quality and color of the pics... It helps having a nice DSLR camera and lenses


----------



## JoshsDragonz

A couple pics from the frog room this morning. 


DSC_3081 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


DSC_3084 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


DSC_3087 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


DSC_3089 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


DSC_3090 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## RichardA

Very nice! Great looking healthy frogs!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

New in today... Marcgravia umbellata. Took a long time to find this! A big thanks to Ron!


DSC_3113 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## hydrophyte

That is super cool!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Some pics from this morning. 


DSC_3122 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


DSC_3127 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


DSC_3128 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


DSC_3129 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


DSC_3146 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## Elphaba

Now those are some happy frogs. =) 

Best,
Ash


----------



## Bunsincunsin

JoshsDragonz said:


>


Is this P. sp. 'Colombia'? There's some really nice patterning and coloration on that one.


----------



## jrudd013

Inspiring! Ive collected photos of vivs for the past month and yours are among the most amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trickishleaf

Josh, did you get my PM?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Newly collected this morning!!! 

3 clutches of eggs from the Orange galact tank.

   


DSC_3156 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


DSC_3157 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


DSC_3158 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


DSC_3160 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## RichardA

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Trickishleaf

Very nice! Glad to see a TN frogger having so much success


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Here is a quick video update of the 180 viv. shot on my phone so quality isn't the greatest.


180 Gallon D. leucomelas "Fine Spot" Vivarium (Update) - YouTube


----------



## Trickishleaf

Dude, by my count, initial planting was 10 months ago. That is insane growth. Very nice! Are you still using just the 4 bulb T5 and 2 150w CFL's?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Trickishleaf said:


> Dude, by my count, initial planting was 10 months ago. That is insane growth. Very nice! Are you still using just the 4 bulb T5 and 2 150w CFL's?


I'm still using the 4 bulb T5HO and 4-26w CFL's


----------



## JoshsDragonz

There are a few other videos on my youtube page also. 

Josh Moore - YouTube


----------



## Trickishleaf

Oh. I thought you had mentioned using the really large CFL's. Maybe that was an initial plan.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Trickishleaf said:


> Oh. I thought you had mentioned using the really large CFL's. Maybe that was an initial plan.


Yea initially I had planned on using larger CFL's but I couldn't get the 5000k ones at a price I liked, so I went this route and it has worked well.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Neo in bloom. 


_DSC3357 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Orange galact tads developing. 


_DSC3364 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Looking good dude!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Leuc on a perch lol...


Fine Spot leuc by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## JoshsDragonz

New additions to the frog room in today. I got three O. pumilio Black Jeans.

I want to give a big thanks to Brad and Marta from Dendrobati. 

I was only able to snap a few pics of two of them after adding them into their QT tank. 

I will get more pics after these guys get settled in. 


_DSC3489 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC3492 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC3493 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## kitcolebay

Ah, you got 'em!!! Congrats buddy! Beautiful!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Yea they are awesome Chris! Now for hopes that I get at least a pair out of these three lol.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

A few more from this morning 


_DSC3497 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC3503 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC3505 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC3514 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## kitcolebay

The color is really popping on that green sip pic! Love it!

-Chris


----------



## dgibbons1

Im a big fan of all your work. Josh could you take a pic of the lids of your exo terra tanks? i see your misting system and what looks like a whole sheet of glass with vents drilled in? Im just curious never seen it done that way before. 

Keep up all the good work and keep posting pictures. i love looking at them all


----------



## HDreptiles

Nice vivs and frogs man. However, when do we get a tour of the whole room?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Once I get the new display built this fall/winter. I will do some whole room shots.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Quick pics of the Black Jeans this morning. 


_DSC3539 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC3543 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Here is a update on one of the 95 gal vivs.

The growth has been pretty good in the galact tank. Here are some random shots for the viv.


_DSC3550 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC3552 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC3553 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC3558 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC3560 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC3568 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC3571 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC3575 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC3579 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## JoshsDragonz

A few pics....

Green Sips...


_DSC3621 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC3622 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC3623 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

Marcgravia sintenisii putting out new growth.


_DSC3636 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

Some tiny mushrooms in the sip viv.


_DSC3612 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## Julio

the sips look great, they seem to glow in the pics. 
there were lots of sintensilis for sale at frogday and not many ppl bought them.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Julio said:


> the sips look great, they seem to glow in the pics.
> there were lots of sintensilis for sale at frogday and not many ppl bought them.


That's crazy... it took me forever to find my sintenisii lol.


----------



## Julio

yeah i know. mean while it there was a piece that went on ebay not too long ago for $110, and Mike was selling large pots for $70 of which had several runners of 10" each


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Green sips 


_DSC3677 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC3679 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## JoshsDragonz

O. pumilio " Black Jeans"


_DSC3694-2 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC3685 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## Cornish-J

your phots are always so stunning and your vivs are probably the best i've ever seen, only one gripe .. i want to see more of it all!!


----------



## Trickishleaf

How are you liking the Black Jeans? I really like the way they almost look like A. Silverstonei

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I really like the BJ's so far... Granted they are just in a temp tank until their new tank is done once I get them. They do remind me of A. silverstonei


----------



## Trickishleaf

I'll just have to visit next time we're in Nashville and see for myself. My wife would probably approve of a visit, as she agrees your tanks are stunning!

=)


----------



## JoshsDragonz

From the frog room this morning. 


_DSC3705 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC3709 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC3716 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC3721 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC3724 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC3742 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## IEatBugs

Stunning pictures as always, that orange galact is amazing by the way.


----------



## Colleen53

Beautiful set-ups on all your tanks and pics of the frogs. Where did you purchase your broms and please ID the colorful bright broms you have throughout this thread. I am starting to collect more Neo fireball broms and building a shade house in my backyard. Thank you!


----------



## Soldier17

Great pics! I agree, the orange gal act looks stunning.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

The first of 8 orange galacts getting ready to emerge from the water. 


_DSC3749 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## dgibbons1

Stunning frog and picture as always josh!


----------



## Colleen53

Hi Josh, could you tell me where you got your beautiful colored broms? Thank you!!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Well previously I had gotten all my bromeliads from Jason @ tropicalplantz. He has closed up shop recently. I now am looking for a new source myself.


----------



## Spaff

JoshsDragonz said:


> Well previously I had gotten all my bromeliads from Jason @ tropicalplantz. He has closed up shop recently. I now am looking for a new source myself.


Try Michael's in FL.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Yea that's where I was going to look next.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Here is a new painting I started two days ago... It's not close to finished yet, but I figured I post a quick pic of it. The frog painted is O. histrionica "Red Head"


Untitled #76 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## JoshsDragonz

It's also been a while since have I posted any pics of the tanks so here are a few quick pics.

The 95 gallon side by sides. 


_DSC3792 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC3781 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

The 180 monster jungle lol... This thing is lush... aka needs trimmed. 


_DSC3787 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

And some El Cope posing for a shot... 


_DSC3785 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## Dart girl

Love your tanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

I mean...... They're whatever :/


----------



## hydrophyte

That's pretty kickass.


----------



## rigel10

I really like your painting. But even your vivs look like natural paintings: wonderful!


----------



## rigel10

I spent this last half hour to review this stunning thread and I was wondering in that old photo of Bakuis tank which is the plant on the left.
Any update about Black Jeans tank?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

rigel10 said:


> I spent this last half hour to review this stunning thread and I was wondering in that old photo of Bakuis tank which is the plant on the left.
> Any update about Black Jeans tank?


The plant you are asking about is a Button Fern (Pellaea rotundifolia)

I'm still waiting on the tank for the Black Jeans... Trust me I will have a new build thread once I get started on that display unit.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Southern variabilis taking a dip in a brom. 


_DSC3811 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I also got some more work done on the Red Head histo painting.... It's getting there. 


Untitled #76 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## rigel10

The painting is beautiful! You make me want to do a similar picture, but I'm sure that would not be so nice. Congratulations


----------



## kitcolebay

That painting is looking absolutely awesome Josh! Nice detail and focus!

-Chris


----------



## rigel10

I especially love the play of light and colors, which highlights details like this:


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I have the Red Head histo painting pretty much finished. 


Untitled #76 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## FroggyKnight

Gorgeous painting! Its just amazing


----------



## kitcolebay

Very nicely done Josh!

You definitely have one hell of a talent for it!

-Chris


----------



## Cornish-J

JoshsDragonz said:


> I have the Red Head histo painting pretty much finished.
> 
> 
> Untitled #76 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr



C'mon ... be honest .. that's a photo surely?!


----------



## diggenem

JoshsDragonz said:


> I also got some more work done on the Red Head histo painting.... It's getting there.
> 
> 
> Untitled #76 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


I thought this was a photo when I first seen it! Awesome work!!


----------



## IndustrialDreamz

JoshsDragonz said:


> I also got some more work done on the Red Head histo painting.... It's getting there.
> 
> 
> Untitled #76 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


What PDF is this one? I would like to do some reasearch on it for future purchase!

BTW this picture is my desktop photo now!!!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

IndustrialDreamz said:


> What PDF is this one? I would like to do some reasearch on it for future purchase!
> 
> BTW this picture is my desktop photo now!!!


It's a Oophaga histrionica "Red Head" they are a more rare frog in the hobby and fairly expensive. 

Oh and also the pic you quoted is the unfinished one... There is a finished one on this thread also... If you didn't know or see it


----------



## eos

Wow man. Pure talent! Awesome painting!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I will post of my new painting here in a few.... Oophaga lehmanni


----------



## FroggyKnight

JoshsDragonz said:


> I will post of my new painting here in a few.... Oophaga lehmanni


do it, do it , DO IT!!!


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Absolutely amazing. When will prints be available?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I'm getting everything lined up for prints.


----------



## BigFishy

I am definitely subscribing. Your tanks look amazing. You should do a walk through video of all the tanks.


----------



## BigFishy

JoshsDragonz said:


> A few more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the yellow flowers from?? they look really cool.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

BigFishy said:


> JoshsDragonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the yellow flowers from?? they look really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Columnea carnival
Click to expand...


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Oophaga lehmanni painting that I'm currently working on... It's coming along. 


Untitled #78 by joshsdragonz, on FlickrJ


----------



## rigel10

Very aggressive! It looks a race car!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

O. lehmanni painting pretty much finished. 


IMG_0142[1] by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


I also started this one last night... Oophaga sylvatica "Koi"


IMG_0143 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I think I am finished with this one...


IMG_0144[1] by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## rigel10

Nice! You are very fast, compliments! Are they acrylic paintings?


----------



## pdfDMD

Very nice work!!


----------



## KDuraiswamy

JoshsDragonz said:


> I think I am finished with this one...
> 
> 
> IMG_0144[1] by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


Amazing! It would be hard for me to distinguish this one from a picture unless you told me.


----------



## Brian317

Awesome paintings!!


----------



## FroggyKnight

Consider my mind blown

These are some of the best dart frog paintings I've ever seen. I would love to have some prints of these!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

We are working on getting prints going.. We have some things to get finalized first.


----------



## FroggyKnight

JoshsDragonz said:


> We are working on getting prints going.. We have some things to get finalized first.


Cool! You definitely have people who will buy them


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Hopefully someone will buy mine too


----------



## rigel10

There are many artists on this forum, authors of valuable paintings of frogs. Why do not you organize a group exhibition (maybe during some forgday)? I know it's hard, but... (Or a thread dedicated to your works on this forum?)


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I previously had made a thread on here that was dedicated to frog art. It has vanished somehow or another. I guess i will have to make another


----------



## kitcolebay

Josh, one of these days I definitely want to add some artwork to my new Frog Cave from both you and Troy! 

-Chris


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Here is my newest painting that's under way.... Oophaga pumilio "Blue Jeans".

I want to thank Steve for letting me use his pic as the subject for this painting. 

I'm getting faster at getting these done... lol... 


Untitled #82 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## IEatBugs

These paintings your doing are digital arent they? What software are you using?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

It's a painting app on the iPad called brushes.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Here is a link to a painting a while back using the same app... It records every stroke you make.. so I turned it into a video.


----------



## IEatBugs

Very very cool, you make it look easy. You should do a video of one of the frog paintings you've done.


----------



## rigel10

This video shows that even with technological help you need always the artist's touch. And I agree: a video of how you do frog paintings would be nicer for us.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

IEatBugs said:


> Very very cool, you make it look easy. You should do a video of one of the frog paintings you've done.


I wish I could make a video of the frog paintings! The app is about 3 years old and the app's author doesn't support it anymore. There was a program you had to use to export the video to a Mac. I don't have that program anymore and cant get it either


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Little guy tucked way down in a brom. 


_DSC3823 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## Trickishleaf

Froglet or adult?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

It's an adult..I just said little guy because of it being a thumb lol


----------



## Trickishleaf

Haha. Gotcha. I was pretty sure it was a little early for froglets already!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

A. galactonotus 


_DSC3875 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC3878 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC3885 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

A few of my froglets off the group above...


_DSC3856 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC3860 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

One of the Black Jeans


_DSC3861 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## Trickishleaf

I keep thinking I can do without Galacts, but those pictures!

Now I need to come get some Orange Galacts from you!


----------



## Giga

how has those A. galactonotus been? I haven't really looked into them but now your making me really want some of them-you think they'll do ok in a 40breeder?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

They are a great group frog. Mine are fairly bold. They are more active in the morning and afternoon. I really love that metallic orange on the jet black body! 

A small group should do well in a 40 breeder.


----------



## rigel10

I agree. A friend of mine is breeding a large number of froglet. Too bad I do not have room for them!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Quick pics of a new tank that I am working on that will reside in my office. It's a 30 gallon tall front opening tank. 

It will house a trio of R. vanzolinii that I will have coming tomorrow. 


_DSC3927 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC3928 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

Everything is looking great. Be sure to put some pics of the R. vanzolinii up when you put them in their tank.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Amphinityfrogs said:


> Everything is looking great. Be sure to put some pics of the R. vanzolinii up when you put them in their tank.


Oh I will trust me!


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

Oh and If you ever get offspring from your vazolinii plz put us on the top of you list.


----------



## IndustrialDreamz

Hey on the 180g tank you have. What type of bromiliads do you have in there, and where did you get them from if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

All the bromeliads in the 180 are cultivars of Neoregelia. Those were purchased from a vendor on here that has closed up shop for the time being.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Quick pic of one of the new arrivals 


_DSC3939 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## kitcolebay

Awesome Josh! Love it!


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

Wow so beautiful. You're going to love those guys.


----------



## rigel10

The best Vanzolini pic I've ever seen.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

rigel10 said:


> The best Vanzolini pic I've ever seen.


It was a quick pic that I took while putting them in their qt tub. I will get some better pics once they are in their tank in a few weeks.


----------



## Tazman

Nice! makes my tanks seem puny in comparison.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug

JoshsDragonz said:


> Quick pic of one of the new arrivals
> 
> 
> _DSC3939 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


Damn that's a nice looking frog.


----------



## rigel10

I think this pic is a good subject for your next painting. I love how you caught the play of light (I do not know if it says so in English) and colors.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Initial planting done on the vanzo tank. 

I have a few other things I plan on adding. 


_DSC3959 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC3960 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## Giga

whats the back ground made of?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Giga said:


> whats the back ground made of?


It's a great stuff bg. Covered in tinted drylok first. Then a mix of TB3 and coco coir and tree fern fiber.


----------



## Giga

JoshsDragonz said:


> It's a great stuff bg. Covered in tinted drylok first. Then a mix of TB3 and coco coir and tree fern fiber.


do you get the coir online?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Giga said:


> do you get the coir online?


You can get a compressed brick off eBay pretty cheap.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Well I guess I can post what my next build coming up is... 

It's a new display unit for the frog room. It will house three 22'' cubes in the bottom of the unit. The main attraction is the main 360 gallon tank. (72x24x48") 

The 360 will be a Peruvian inspired bio-type. It will house a group of 5 A. pepperi 'Abiseo' and a group of 7 R. imitator 'Intermedius'.

I will post pics as I start the build after the first of the year. 

Here is a quick 3D rendering of how I plan on it looking for the most part. 


360 Gallon Build by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## Adam R

your plants manifest a very beautiful coloration. looks like you do did your research on the lighting


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

If you can post your step by steps. I'd like to see how this comes together and what materials you use.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

New arrivals this morning. 

A pair of O. pumilio 'Vulture Points'


_DSC3971 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC3976 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

And a group of Ameerega pepperi 'Abiseo'


_DSC4002 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr. 

I will get more pics after these guys settle into their QT tanks.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Ok so the male Vulture Point has been calling his head off all morning. Then I check on the pair and they are in a brom... Fingers crossed this is some courting. 


_DSC4004 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## rigel10

This pic captures the spirit of pums! I love them!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

R. vanzolinii 


_DSC4011 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Love these VP's 


_DSC4018 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## JoshsDragonz

New additions today.. R. imitator 'Intermedius' 

Just some quick pics as I was putting them in their QT tank. 

I will get more pics as they settle in. 

Big thanks to Chris (Kitcolebay) for the trade! 


_DSC4029 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC4037 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC4039 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## Trickishleaf

Love those Intermedius! Great pictures as always.


----------



## FroggyKnight

Very cool! now THOSE are some pretty frogs

Definitely a morph I need to get in the future.


----------



## Giga

JoshsDragonz said:


> New additions today.. R. imitator 'Intermedius'
> 
> Just some quick pics as I was putting them in their QT tank.
> 
> I will get more pics as they settle in.
> 
> Big thanks to Chris (Kitcolebay) for the trade!
> 
> 
> _DSC4029 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> _DSC4037 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> _DSC4039 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


these are what I plan on putting in my new drop off tank!


----------



## kitcolebay

Great pics Josh! Happy to help! Thank you so much for the Orange Galacts! I'll try to get pics of them posted soon.

-Chris


----------



## Parkway Drive

kitcolebay said:


> Great pics Josh! Happy to help! Thank you so much for the Orange Galacts! I'll try to get pics of them posted soon.
> 
> -Chris


Chris those are some nice looking inters you traded


----------



## kitcolebay

Parkway Drive said:


> Chris those are some nice looking inters you traded


Yes they are!  For those who don't know, Michael is the man! The source of both of our intermedius. Thanks again!

By the way, I just spotted a 3rd froglet in the viv this morning and just transferred 3 more tadpoles Saturday night. 

-Chris


----------



## Giga

I've been in debate with myself as to setting up my new drop off tank ans want to make a pvc tree then cover it with TB3/peat and drylock rocks-have you had any adverse effect with any of those and the frogs?


----------



## TonyI25

JoshsDragonz said:


> I also got some more work done on the Red Head histo painting.... It's getting there.
> 
> 
> Untitled #76 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


Are you using pastel paints on this? Looks realistic. Great job.


----------



## Giga

those are digital


----------



## ecichlid

I think I found your model!


----------



## FroggyKnight

ecichlid said:


> I think I found your model!


I found that during lunch today! I was going to post it but I lost the link


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Giga said:


> I've been in debate with myself as to setting up my new drop off tank ans want to make a pvc tree then cover it with TB3/peat and drylock rocks-have you had any adverse effect with any of those and the frogs?


I haven't had any issues using these materials. They are holding up great in all my tanks, the 180 has been up and running for 15 months.


----------



## Giga

JoshsDragonz said:


> I haven't had any issues using these materials. They are holding up great in all my tanks, the 180 has been up and running for 15 months.


yeah thats what I thought-just pvc has me worried as it leaches nasty stuff once heated-so maybe ill just do ghost wood


----------



## whiteblaze11

I was wondering what kind of tank you are keeping your Green Sips in?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

whiteblaze11 said:


> I was wondering what kind of tank you are keeping your Green Sips in?


They are in an 18x18x24 Exo Terra.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

My Vulture Point male calling


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Well some updates and additions to the frog room 

I got in 6 new tanks this past weekend. 

2- 24x22x17 eurovents
3- 22" cube eurovents
1- 150 gallon. 

I'm starting on these as we speak. At the end of the month I will be getting all of the materials for my monster 450 gallon viv. 

I also got some more frogs to add to the collection. 

R. imitator Varadero
D. tinctorius Giant Regina 
Also some tads that I will reveal once they are out of the water 

I wanna give thanks to Troy for the frogs. 

Anyways here are some pics of some of the frogs.


_DSC4234 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC4243 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC4248 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## ngeno626

great imi pic. they are some good looking frogs!!


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

what camera and lens are you using in those imi pics? They are so clear looking.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Amphinityfrogs said:


> what camera and lens are you using in those imi pics? They are so clear looking.


Nikon D7000 with a Tokina 100mm Macro lens


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

Thanks. The wife and I are drooling over how good the photos look.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I had this guy start calling this morning along with one of my banded leucs! 

Male O. pumilio Black Jeans 


_DSC4261 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## JoshsDragonz

A. pepperi Abiseo


_DSC4286 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## JoshsDragonz

A few random photos from this morning. 


_DSC4330 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC4318 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC4299 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## JoshsDragonz

R. vanzolinii


_DSC4367 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


_DSC4404 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

O. pumilio Vulture Point


_DSC4442 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Well it's been a while since I have posted anything on here. So I figure it's time for an update.

Here is a sneak peak at the current project I'm working on. It's a 450 gallon viv (72x30x48''). 

I'm currently working on the foam and carving process.

But anyways here is a quick pic. 

_DSC4730 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## CAPTAIN RON

Wow,thats going to be sweet! What frogs are going in there? They will probably not realize that they are in a viv! Keep the pics rolling!
Ron


----------



## toadlicker00

JoshsDragonz said:


> A bunch of wider foliage shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this peperomia venezuela #2?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

toadlicker00 said:


> JoshsDragonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of wider foliage shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this peperomia venezuela #2?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep it is.
Click to expand...


----------



## toadlicker00

JoshsDragonz said:


> toadlicker00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep it is.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the only other person I have heard of working with it. I have a bunch of it. Have you been able to cultivate it?
Click to expand...


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Ok I have all the base coat down on the background. I'm now starting the detail work. 

More pics to come...

_DSC4745 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## ecichlid

Whoa mama! What were you thinking of keeping in there and what quantity?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

ecichlid said:


> Whoa mama! What were you thinking of keeping in there and what quantity?


It will house a group of A. pepperi Abiseo and a group of R. imitator Intermedius. I'm going for a Peruvian species tank. Well on the frogs at least, lol.


----------



## bernddd

Incredible pictures and tanks! 
I also watch your youtube videos of your tanks and frogs.
Could you please post an update of all your tanks? 


I really like the last one you're currently making.


----------



## rigel10

Could you post your Youtube link, please?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

rigel10 said:


> Could you post your Youtube link, please?


http://m.youtube.com/user/sniperpr5


----------



## JoshsDragonz

bernddd said:


> Incredible pictures and tanks!
> I also watch your youtube videos of your tanks and frogs.
> Could you please post an update of all your tanks?
> 
> 
> I really like the last one you're currently making.


I will try here soon to get some up to date pics of all the tanks.


----------



## rigel10

Thank you. I'm seeing your videos: simply wonderful!


----------



## Giga

Really like your area tank I'm doing the same thing with my drop off viv with auratus and pumilio


----------



## Dartkart21

Hey man love the build! Do you have heat in the water portion? I have white clouds with no heat and they are pumping out babies non stop.


----------



## Giga

Update????


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Started planting the 450... still have a lot left to do, but figured I'd post a updated pic. 

_DSC4821 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## jarteta97

I'm curious, how is it that you manage to make such beautiful transitions from land to water without saturating the soil? I would love to know


----------



## ecichlid

Josh, can I make a suggestion how to make that viv look better?




































Move it to my house!  Seriously man, that's top shelf all the way. I hope you keep it trimmed back so we can continue to see some of that awesome background.


----------



## bernddd

Incredible!


----------



## jarteta97

ecichlid, I'm not seeing a picture, just a large blank space where one should be. Is this just my computer, or can someone else see it?


----------



## Dev30ils

jarteta97 said:


> ecichlid, I'm not seeing a picture, just a large blank space where one should be. Is this just my computer, or can someone else see it?


I think it was a pause for dramatic effect, but I could be wrong.

This tank is AMAZING! It will definitely serve as an inspiration to many of us here. I'm also curious as to how you created the pond area without saturating your soil.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

The ABG is above the water level.. The water area is sand and small gravel. I used river rock and pea gravel under the ABG on this build, due to the shape of the foam carving and the trees, it would have made it hard for a false bottom.


----------



## ecichlid

jarteta97 said:


> ecichlid, I'm not seeing a picture, just a large blank space where one should be. Is this just my computer, or can someone else see it?


You need to be wearing your 3D glasses.


----------



## bruhmelioid

Wow. Just, wow. 
I'm a Nashville native, aside from the past 6 years spent in E. Tennessee. I worked at the Aquatic Critter for quite some time, but have been "out of the game", so to speak, ever since I moved. I've recently started fooling around with some frogs/plants of my own and hope to get some pretty neat displays together soon, after an imminent move back to Nashville. 

I'd love to be able to see these wonderful creations in person sometime, and maybe pick your brain a little?


----------



## jarteta97

Just simply amazing, though. This is literally the best I've ever seen, hand-in-hand with your 180 gallon. Like Bruhmelioid, I would love to meet with an awesome viv builder like you in person, but that will probably have to wait until I actually go to some reptile shows. Truly impressive though, thanks for sharing, and keep us updated


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Thought I would post a few updated pics of the 450 gallon Peruvian viv. 

_DSC4954 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

_DSC4967 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

_DSC4956 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

_DSC4964 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

_DSC4960 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

And a few of it's inhabitants. 

_DSC4942 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

_DSC4941 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

_DSC4950 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## JoshsDragonz

One of the other displays in the frogroom 

_DSC4969 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

_DSC4970 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## diggenem

frigging awesome!!!


----------



## Giga

What moss and orchid is that is the 450?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I don't have an i.d. on the moss. I just got it as a low growing tropical moss. There are multiple orchids in the tank. The one you are probably referring to is Pleurothallis grobyi.


----------



## Giga

it's pretty nice mind if I ask where you got that moss?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Some from a member that used to be one here but I don't think he is anymore. You can find some on eBay from time to time also.


----------



## reptiles12

Wow! Your tanks are always incredible!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

A few frog pics from yesterday morning  

_DSC5092 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

_DSC5077 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

_DSC5076 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

_DSC5068 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

_DSC5065 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

_DSC5035 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

_DSC5019 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

_DSC5113 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

_DSC5013 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisAZ

Very nice choice of frogs! Beautiful vivariums and photography as well.


----------



## rigel10

Your frogroom is without doubt one of the most beautiful ever seen! So also your pics!


----------



## VPardoel

Saw the pics allready on flickr... but damn thats an awesome tank!

Definitly a big inspiration for some new tanks!


----------



## hydrophyte

This is wonderful!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

A corner of the Frogroom. 

_DSC5119 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## hydrophyte

This is really awesome. You should do this for a living.

I apologize you might have covered this already--these pages load slow on my machine--how did you apply the moss to the large log in the 450 that descends from the upper right?


----------



## Giga

thats the nicest frog room ever!


----------



## montythefrog27

As a novice frogger with limited time and resources, this is the sort of thing I that I aspire to. These tanks are marvelous. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

IN the morning mist...

_DSC5134 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## Exasperatus2002

Incredible builds and a great frog collection!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Encyclia

Those are some of the best tanks I have seen, Josh. Bravo. Thanks so much for taking the time to post pictures so we can all enjoy them.

Mark


----------



## PumilioTurkey

great pictures!

what camera do you use?


----------



## GBR

Love all your set ups! Well done. They're all so beautiful!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

PumilioTurkey said:


> great pictures!
> 
> what camera do you use?


I shoot with a Nikon D7000 with various lenses.


----------



## jakesfarm

These are breathtaking. I've spent the last hour and a half reading the entirety of this and the 180 build thread, I'm left speechless and truly inspired. 

How many species are you keeping total?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

In bloom in the 450. 

Restrepia antennifera by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

Sinningia muscicola by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## JoshsDragonz

A few more shots. 

Begonia U496 Foliage by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

Begonia U496 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

Neo by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## Elsongha

Josh, your vivs and pics are stunning!! Thank you for posting!


----------



## SDK

Gorgeous vivs! I love the fully vertical tree trunks, and the miniature forest effect they help create...


----------



## Zachneedsasnack

This build goes beyond most anything I've laid eyes on, Hard to comprehend the attention to detail that went into it! Thank you for sharing, I'm going to try my best to recreate this in my new 40 breeder.... If it looks anywhere close to half this good I will call it successful


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Some frog pics from this morning. 

D. tinctorius Azureus by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

D. tinctorius Bakhuis by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

A. pepperi Abiseo by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Wide angle shot of the display room.  

Some tanks need a trim. 

Display room by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## rabu92

Oh My God! This is my dream! Awesome job on the frog room, very clean finish.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Some updates shots of the 450 display... 

_DSC6522 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

_DSC6519 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

_DSC6518 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

_DSC6517 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## rigel10

Display room of my dreams. Very very nice!
The 450 gallons is magnificent, but also the three small viv below are lovely!


----------



## brendan0923

I love the clean look. That 450 gallon is incredible! Amazing job!


----------



## hydrophyte

Really great work Josh. You get an A+.


----------



## papa_mcknight

That looks amazing! The Alocasia at the top looks like it has Predator blood on it! What species is that?


----------



## rigel10

I would see some pictures of the three vivs under 450 gallons.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

papa_mcknight said:


> That looks amazing! The Alocasia at the top looks like it has Predator blood on it! What species is that?


The plant you are referring to is Philodendron verrucosum


----------



## papa_mcknight

JoshsDragonz said:


> The plant you are referring to is Philodendron verrucosum


Thanks man


----------



## bernddd

Best pictures and room I've seen so far!


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I can only dream of having a setup that clean. I don't understand how you can even leave that room.


----------



## frogfreak

Stunning tanks and frogs, Josh!

What lighting do you have over the 450?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

A combination of T8 tubes and CREE floods and spots.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Some recent additions to the frog room 

O. pumilio Aguacate

Aguacate by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

Aguacate by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

Aguacate by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

O. pumilio Nicaraguan Blue Jeans

Nicaraguan Blue Jeans by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## dmartin72

I would love a peek under the hood at those lights. Do you have more info on the specific bulbs/lights over that monster 450?



JoshsDragonz said:


> A combination of T8 tubes and CREE floods and spots.


----------



## Mohlerbear

dmartin72 said:


> I would love a peek under the hood at those lights. Do you have more info on the specific bulbs/lights over that monster 450?



Agreed! I want to know about the CREE light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshsDragonz

dmartin72 said:


> I would love a peek under the hood at those lights. Do you have more info on the specific bulbs/lights over that monster 450?


The T8's are 4100k. The CREE are 5000k floods. You can pick them up at HD. The LED spots are a mix of 3000k and 5000k. I ordered those off the net a while back. Both the CREE floods and LED spots are PAR38 bulbs.  I hope that helps.


----------



## jpg

Beautiful frogs Josh . The aquacate look almost identical t9 my esperanza .


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Sneak peak at my newest 450 gallon build I'm in the process of. 

_DSC6638 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## dmartin72

As usual Josh, simply amazing!


----------



## frogfreak

Looking good! Plywood viv?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Yea it's a plywood build like my last 450.


----------



## jpg

Great stuff and drylock again ?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I'm using Zoopoxy 307 Polybac on the GS this time. I will use some Drylok in certain places.


----------



## VelvetDragon

I see how addicting these are, clearly you can't stop, and am frightened, since I am about to start my first one. XD

These are all fantastic, amazing. If my viv will look even a fraction of this good and I'll be proud to display it.

How do you get most of your plants? Do you do a lot of clippings from your other tanks to start your new ones? Do you get any trades or freebies? Do you buy most of them?

What would you say is the size/gallonage of the little ponds in your 180 and other builds, particularly the ones that hold fish and shrimp and other aquatic life? (The guppies and otos are adorable.)


----------



## AquaAurora

I apologize if this has been answered here already, but I'm curious how you keep frogs from drowning in the water feature of the 180? How deep is the water level?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Most PDF's aren't as bad in water as everyone makes them seem.. As long as they have a easy way out of the water there usually isn't anything to worry about. The only case that I would be wary of is if the frogs you are keeping show agression towards each other, this could result in a fight in the water. That could end bad.


----------



## Medic1

Hey man, how is the polybac to work with? I used 307 lite and didn't like how thick it was. I diluted it with water like crazy to get it to the consistency I liked it.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

The Polybac is like thick peanut butter in consistency. It seems in the middle to me. I can see needing it a little thinner in some cases, but needing it thicker for more detailed sculpting. It covers well and once it sets up a little you can add some decent detail.


----------



## ChrisAZ

What did you seal the plywood with?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I used aquarium grade epoxy to seal the wood. All corners are fiberglass reinforced.


----------



## frogman22

Wow, I spend the last little while reading through your 180 gal build, and this one. 

All i can say is wow you have great talent


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Epoxy work finished. Next is Drylok in areas and detail painting all over. 

_DSC6644 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## Y0urbestfriend

Looks amazing, So big


----------



## FroggyKnight

Josh, you really need to stop building vivariums. You're making me look bad. I seriously think my tincs are planning to revolt against me and live with you instead! 

That is a beautiful tank so far, congratulations!

John


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Some detail work on the epoxy 

_DSC6650 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

_DSC6653 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

_DSC6654 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## Bighurt

Nice you should do a how to series. In the very least a storyboard of pictures to show progression would be great.


----------



## Sammie

Wow, that wood is incredible! Or perhaps credible would be a better term
I would never have guessed that wasn't real wood.


----------



## Dev30ils

This is absolutely absurd...

I'm working on a foam/polygem project currently. I'm afraid it will not turn out anything remotely this good.


----------



## Meefloaf

we've been waxing lyrical about this on facebook Josh, it's stunning. i've never sculpted epoxy before and have been half tempted to import some of this to the uk for a go. 

do you sculpt during the curing process ? or can this been done after ?


----------



## ChrisAZ

I love the scaling effect of the bark! Very inspirational!

Can I ask what brand of epoxy you used to seal the plywood and does silicone adhere to it? I'm doing something similar that will have a glass front and sides so a strong bond/good seal between plywood and glass will be important in a couple areas.


----------



## rigel10

One of the best thread ever seen! Always inspirational!


----------



## nish07

Josh is a pretty good artist. I can't do that stuff myself. I keep bugging him to make me a tank =P

I think he needs more background cover in some of his tanks though. Maybe a ficus or something lining the spaces at the top. 

Amazing artist. Amazing tanks. Amazing plants.

Really nice stuff.

-Nish


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Meefloaf said:


> we've been waxing lyrical about this on facebook Josh, it's stunning. i've never sculpted epoxy before and have been half tempted to import some of this to the uk for a go.
> 
> do you sculpt during the curing process ? or can this been done after ?


I use a thickening agent that Polygem sells. This allows me to adjust the consistency of the epoxy to a clay like consistency. So once it's like clay you can sculpt it as you apply it just like sculpting clay.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

ChrisAZ said:


> I love the scaling effect of the bark! Very inspirational!
> 
> Can I ask what brand of epoxy you used to seal the plywood and does silicone adhere to it? I'm doing something similar that will have a glass front and sides so a strong bond/good seal between plywood and glass will be important in a couple areas.


I use an aquarium grade epoxy to seal the wood. It's designed for this. Silicone sticks very well to it. It can be found on eBay. The stuff I use is called Max ACR.


----------



## Meefloaf

cheers Josh and continue the great work


----------



## HX

Whoa!

Nice, nice job detailing the branch there, Josh!
I'm betting you're struggling to keep plant plans down to keep that on sight. I would.

Inspiring, very.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Nano planted tanks on the bar... 

_DSC6738 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## JoshsDragonz

450 hardscape pretty much finished. 

_DSC6751 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## Meefloaf

do you like castles ? my town has a castle, you can visit it if you build me a viv, deal ?


----------



## dendrorani

I can already picture a crazy colored dart walking accross the fallen branch, and me snapping a picture of this magical moment...

nothing to say but wow, incredible work of art!

Rani


----------



## jarteta97

Ok, it appears that you have some sort of magical mystical super viv-building power that we all wish we could have.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Some frog pics...

Aguacate female

_DSC6833 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

Aguacate male

_DSC6835 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

Aguacate offspring

_DSC6763 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


"Spotted" El Dorado Juvi

_DSC6830 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

Vanzolinii

_DSC6801 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

Bastimentos female

_DSC6773 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## JoshsDragonz

New 450 display moved into the large display room. Can't wait to get this tank planted!! 

_DSC6759 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## Broseph

I really like how the hairs from the Begonia pop into focus in the El Dorado pic.

I always jump into this thread when I see updates; great pictures as always!


----------



## corbosman

Did you replace the 180 with the 450? Man, I love that 180. It's an inspiration for my own build. I was wondering if you could post some pics of your sump setups for these vivariums with fish. 

In your 180 you had two bulkheads on the bottom as an overflow right? Why 2? And why on the bottom with the pipe coming up a few inches instead of on the side? Im wondering myself which route to take so id love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## knutiguti

Beautiful frogs and tanks! What plant is that with the Vanzolinii?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FroggyKnight

knutiguti said:


> Beautiful frogs and tanks! What plant is that with the Vanzolinii?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just about to ask the same thing! It's definitely a Pleurothallis, but I'm not sure what species. What ever it is, I love it!!

John


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Pretty sure that's grobyi


----------



## FroggyKnight

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Pretty sure that's grobyi


You're probably right, but since most Specklinia species look so similar, I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask. 

John

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hydrophyte

These setups are amazing!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Yea the orchid is Pleurothallis grobyi. Thanks for the compliments also!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

corbosman said:


> Did you replace the 180 with the 450? Man, I love that 180. It's an inspiration for my own build. I was wondering if you could post some pics of your sump setups for these vivariums with fish.
> 
> In your 180 you had two bulkheads on the bottom as an overflow right? Why 2? And why on the bottom with the pipe coming up a few inches instead of on the side? Im wondering myself which route to take so id love to hear your thoughts.


Yea the 180 is being turned into a paludarium in another room. 

As far as the drainage on the 180. I did the bulkheads on the bottom of the tank so everything would be in the stand. The pvc that was attached to the tops of the bulkheads are stand pipes to control the height of the water. I did two drains for more flow being I used smaller pipes.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Quick photo this morning of one corner of the display room. 

_DSC6853 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## singhm29

Don't know if you can call that a frog room...looks more like an artists studio with how clean and professional it looks!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Super wide shot of the large display room as it sits today.  

Large Display Room by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## Punjab

That is truly stunning! You must be able to spend hours in that room looking around.
Do you ever find it a strain to observe the lower tanks near the floor?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Some frog pics 

_DSC7229 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

_DSC7200 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

_DSC7199 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

_DSC6855 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

_DSC6871 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Punjab said:


> That is truly stunning! You must be able to spend hours in that room looking around.
> Do you ever find it a strain to observe the lower tanks near the floor?


I just sit on the floor to view the bottom tanks.. They are 22'' cubes so they aren't too tiny to view from the floor.


----------



## hydrophyte

Amazing work!


----------



## hydrophyte

Josh do you have any photographs to show the sliding door details? I'm interested to see how you secured them in the enclosures. Where did you get the hardware?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I made a quick video of one of the 450s. 

https://youtu.be/8QyGGJUM5Wk


----------



## hydrophyte

Awesome video!


----------



## drutt

You are THE KING!!!,


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Frogs...  

Robertus

_DSC7570 by Josh Moore, on Flickr

_DSC7566 by Josh Moore, on Flickr

_DSC7571 by Josh Moore, on Flickr

Abiseo

_DSC7561-2 by Josh Moore, on Flickr

_DSC7559 by Josh Moore, on Flickr

_DSC7556 by Josh Moore, on Flickr

Bilsa

_DSC7554 by Josh Moore, on Flickr

_DSC7012 by Josh Moore, on Flickr

_DSC7006 by Josh Moore, on Flickr

_DSC6964 by Josh Moore, on Flickr


----------



## Itsalltender

On your last picture post before the last one what's the black and orange thumbnail frog 4 down from the top?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Itsalltender said:


> On your last picture post before the last one what's the black and orange thumbnail frog 4 down from the top?


It's a R. imitator Intermedius


----------



## Itsalltender

JoshsDragonz said:


> It's a R. imitator Intermedius


Thanks. They are beautiful.


----------



## ecichlid

I recognize that female Robertus from Marcus' ad. Nice pickup!


----------



## rigel10

Stunning frogs! 
Maybe you've said above and I missed, but "repetita iuvant": what kind of moss do you use (especially as groundcover)?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

rigel10 said:


> Stunning frogs!
> Maybe you've said above and I missed, but "repetita iuvant": what kind of moss do you use (especially as groundcover)?


The two main things I use are Riccardia sp. (liverwort) and the moss I use, I get it listed as a low growing tropical moss. I don't have a genus for it. There are also few other liverworts in my tanks.


----------



## Itsalltender

What plant is the one circled in blue?


----------



## rigel10

Thank you. It is a long time that I would put Riccardia or Pellia in my vivs. I think I'll do that after the next summer.


----------



## rigel10

Itsalltender said:


> What plant is the one circled in blue?
> 
> 
> View attachment 176890


Peperomia argyreia, I think.


----------



## Itsalltender

Thanks.....


----------



## AlexMak

Hey Josh! Can we please get an update on the 450g viv? I think we can get an update at least every four months, right?


----------



## cam1941

Bump... Bump!


----------



## jarteta97

Hear hear!^^^^

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## erikm

I think this is the best thread on this entire board! Updates please!


----------



## Punjab

erikm said:


> I think this is the best thread on this entire board! Updates please!


Without a doubt!

That room needs one of those fancy island/peninsula double-sided lounge couches or an island high-top table. Either of which to help accommodate and entertain guests for extended periods!


----------



## Rushthezeppelin

I was going to do a base coat of drylok on my waterfall for my garters viv today.....instead I get stuck going through this and realizing how crappy my little waterfall and water feature look.......We're not worthy!!!!


----------



## Mohlerbear

Rushthezeppelin said:


> I was going to do a base coat of drylok on my waterfall for my garters viv today.....instead I get stuck going through this and realizing how crappy my little waterfall and water feature look.......We're not worthy!!!!



Dude...a Viv for garter snakes?! Please pm a picture of it when you're done. I love garter snakes! That's awesome man. 


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rushthezeppelin

Mohlerbear said:


> Dude...a Viv for garter snakes?! Please pm a picture of it when you're done. I love garter snakes! That's awesome man.
> 
> 
> Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a 40 breeder with a 12x18 water feature on one end. Need to finish up the waterfall and get some bulkheads put in. I'm going to be running the water through a refugium of sorts with duckweed in the water and pothos and creeping fig rooted in the water. Duckweed should take care of ammonia spikes if/when they poop in the water. 

Also making an 18" tall vertical extension with front opening (hinged) plexi doors, screens on the sides and wood on the back wall (will put more hanging basket liner here for pothos to climb). 

This setup will be bioactive with springs, isos and superworm larvae for custodians.

I'll def PM you pics when it's done (might be a few more weeks, I'm slow ><)


----------



## Krisztian Nemeth

I have a few questions I hope you won't mind answering.
how is the glass attached to the wooden body of the plywood builds? normally they are set into almost a supportive frame but i don't see anything like that here.
is the ventilation on the front just a Sherman vent?
what lighting are you using that can cover such a deep vivarium?
Are the backgrounds made entirely out of expanding foam or both expanding foam and foam boards that have been carved?
Thank you


----------



## superstubbs33

So amazing, thanks for sharing!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

It's been a long time since I have been on the forums, But here are a few pics of Bilsa's 450 and a wide shot of the whole display room. 

_DSC8529 by Josh Moore, on Flickr

_DSC8558 by Josh Moore, on Flickr

_DSC8559 by Josh Moore, on Flickr

_DSC8603-Edit-Edit by Josh Moore, on Flickr


----------



## Jungle_John

Awesome as always!!


----------



## ChrisAZ

How have the plants done? Have you had to replace much?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lake

Amazing! What kind of vines are those flowing off the branch? Peppermonia of some sort?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshsDragonz

ChrisAZ said:


> How have the plants done? Have you had to replace much?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The plants have done really well... Too well in come cases lol


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Lake said:


> Amazing! What kind of vines are those flowing off the branch? Peppermonia of some sort?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's P. emarginella


----------



## Lake

JoshsDragonz said:


> It's P. emarginella




Thanks!



........


----------



## malcolmyoung

AMAZING !!! I looked your terra since a long time, they are always beautiful 

I have some questions for you after seeing you 180g if it's not bothering you.

I was wondering, how many degrees do you keep in your terrariums ?
How many time by day and during how many seconde do you sprink your terras ?

I have read you use saechem flourish excel, but it's not dangerous for the frogs ?

I don't see aeration on the top glass of your terras, how is it work ? You use extractor fan ? 

And one last question, If I sprink too much my bromeliads, they rot, the leave rot, And If I reduce the sprink, my moss are quickly dry and die, it's difficult to find the right level for the sprinkle ... Do you have any idea or suggestions ? I don't have fan, maybe a bad air flow ... 

Thanks by advance, and sorry for my english if it's not always easy to understand lol, I do my best, I'm Belgian.


----------



## BlueRidge

Josh, your tanks look amazing. I've been out of the hobby for a few years due to a move and an injury and I had a couple questions for you.

I see you are building the larger tanks out of plywood coated with epoxy and some others are glass. My question is, how do you get the Great Stuff to stick to the glass and not have issues with it peeling away and shrinking? Most tanks I have built with glass aquariums have had the GS start peeling away from the back after about 6mo due to humidity. I can see that the GS sticking well to the epoxy, but glass not so much. 

Do you have any issues with peeling and do you have any instructional tips on using the drylok? I've actually used it in my basement but not in a tank. Do you thin it out or use it straight from the can? Do you seal it?

Thanks


----------



## Teacher Tia

I just spent a good portion of my afternoon perusing this thread and gaping in awe at the beauty... WOW! I have so many questions but the one I was ask is how many frogs do you currently own? It seems like you've got an amazing collection! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## npaull

Absolutely gorgeous tanks, Josh.

Any chance you could post a little more detail on how you did the front glass and doors of the new 450? I'm thinking of doing something similarly large in the relatively near future and find that's the hardest part conceptually. Would love to see/read exactly how you secured the lower full-length pane, set up the E track, etc etc. 

Such beautiful vivaria!


----------



## kromar

can we get some updated pictures of the tanks and can you tell me what the dimensions of the big tanks is?


----------



## npaull

Bump. Hey Josh any chance of getting a bit more detail on how you did the front and doors of that 450?


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx

JoshsDragonz said:


> It's been a long time since I have been on the forums, But here are a few pics of Bilsa's 450 and a wide shot of the whole display room.


What did you use to build the background of this vivarium??? Love the look of it. Was thinking of trying something other than the cork and GS backgrounds, that I'm used to, for the 36"x18"x24" I plan to get for my D. tinctorius "Patricia". Also what kind of wood is that big piece that goes across the cage??? Love the bark texture on it. Wayyy different from the manzanita I'm used to.


----------



## Gibbs.JP

I believe almost all the background as well as the branch are all carved and painted foam. Pretty dang amazing carved and painted foam...


----------



## B-Lans

I am truly in awe! These tanks are gorgeous and I'd love to have just one like this!


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx

Gibbs.JP said:


> I believe almost all the background as well as the branch are all carved and painted foam. Pretty dang amazing carved and painted foam...


Wow it looks gorgeous. Have to look more into paints and sealants that'd be good to make a similar background. So tired of the cork and eco earth background. Tired of all my hard work getting washed away over time just to reveal the black silicone.


----------



## aaronbrown68

I love your tanks simply breathtaking I'm about to turn my 150 gallon 48x24x30 (l×w×h) are you for hire to help design my first Viv


----------



## doclizard

Amazing work!


----------



## housevibe7

Beautiful work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgmike64

Update? Pleaseeee???


----------

